# A good bye to my sweet baby Flea.



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, heres her story.

I have had rabbits since I was just young, but I alwaysstuck with lops or Netherland Dwarfs, never anything of a great size... Well one day I went over to a friends house that breeds NZWhites, and Flemish Giants, now even though I had 2 bunnies at the time, I was looking for another one... Well, I asked if he had any flemish giant does for sale, and as we were looking around to all the cages, I saw one, thin, scared, and chewd up pretty bad by the bunny she shared a cage with... I asked him to take her out and let me look at her, and when I did I fell in love. I gave the man $10 for her, because he didn't think she'd live. We got her home, set her up in a nice cage in the barn with all my other rabbits, and thats where she lived. I had her maybe a year, she had bounced back anf forth between names, but finallly Flea stuck... About 2 months after she got her forever name, a horrible thing happened. A fox or something got into our barn, killing all of my rabbits... Even Flea.  I was very upset, and went without rabbits until I got Simi... And now I have 3 - all of which who are kept in the house! So, here are the only pictures I have of my baby...























*Sorry for all the different sizes.*

RIP Flea, my "little" baby, Smokey, my ever so loving heart bun, and Mid, the light of my life, even though she was solid black.

Sorry I dont have any picctures of the others... I just didn't think I'd loose them that soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

RIP Sweet Flea, Mid and Smokey. Your mommy misses you.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]


----------

